# weird engine bay tar, 85 300zx n/a



## machine23 (Oct 3, 2007)

ive got my 85 300zx n/a project, i have a really annoying black tar stuff. all over my engine bay. like sound-dampening material or something. anyone else have this? anyone know how to get rid of it?


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

*Black tar like stuff*

I used Prestone bug and tar remover. You have to work at it and use a bunch af small rags but it will clean it off and not damage the paint. A follow-up coat of wax and it will look perfect. Takes some time but it really makes the engine bay and under hood look great. 

The material is actually a wax type substance and the dirt it attracts makes it black.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

kerosene, white gas, etc.


----------

